# Moving washer/dryer from basement to 2nd floor



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Personally, I would not do it. You have to come downstairs to exit, eat dinner, get the mail, so what is so hard about leaving it where it is?


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

if you're determined to put it on the 2nd fl; talk to a contractor on how to strenghten floor. may only have to put down 1/2-5/8 plywood....some brands are prone to vibrating especialy when on pedestals. there are pads you can buy ie; 'SHAKE A WAY' to diminish it....keep in mind that front loaders, whether stacked or side by side, require the top to be removed for many different service repairs; so if you build it in you'll be in trouble WHEN it breaks.


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

IMO:

#1 Some front loaders have unusual vibration and turbine noises that are different from regular washers
#2 Potential water damage from old hoses or loose connections can be your personal tsunami
#3 laundry that needs to be hung needs room to dry
#4 nothing is more solid than the concrete floor in the basement


----------

